# Night Training



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone ever do any night time bite work and/or tracking? How did the dogs handle the work?


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Man thats about all we do is night training. Have you been to GA during the summer. It SUCKS!! Seriously though, the dogs don't seem to mind if it is day or night, as long as they get to work. Its not as bad on us decoys either, not being in the sun and all.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We train at night as well. It's particularly good for the dogs with the strobes, sirens, shadows from spotlights etc. 

DFrost


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

We train at least one time if not two times a week at night. It seems that some of our best sessions are always at night. It is definitely a must in the summer. I always like when we stimulate the dog and the decoy runs into the woods to hide. Watching the dog work is always exhilarating.


----------



## Chase Mika (May 2, 2008)

I haven't seen any change in behavior with working police dogs that are active on the street. In k9 school, however, I did notice that the weaker dogs had a tougher time with a couple night scenarios.

In schutzhund, I remember one night where we were training outside getting ready for a trial. You could tell that most of our dogs had not trained at night before, as they seemed to show more defense in the bitework. 

Obedience and tracking I haven't seen any difference though.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

If you want to find out which handlers truly trust their dog, train at night. The answer will be painfully clear.

Howard


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We used to do a lot of SAR trailing and air scent work at night. Didn't seem to have any effect on the dog but, as Howard said, it brings out a lot of questioning from the handlers that aren't totally in tune with their dogs. 
It also brings out more critters for the dogs to ignore. 
I was playing the "victim" on a dark night next to the Mississippi R. I was face down when I thought one of the dog was sniffing my foot. I looked up and a half grown coyote turned himnself inside out when it realized I wasn't something he wanted to be close to. One of the dogs refused to come into that particular area after that. Washout!!


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

We train at night often. The dogs actually fare better at night than in the day for a number of reasons. Temperature being one, and their senses seem to be more keen at night (primarily scenting and hearing) just to name a couple. Decoys have to be more careful when not in a well lit environment, but that comes with the territory. The vast majority of the time, I prefer it. Especially when it is hot. ~Justin


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> If you want to find out which handlers truly trust their dog, train at night. The answer will be painfully clear.
> 
> Howard


Excellant point.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i love working w/Brix at night for a couple of reasons: he seems more "into" it, more alert and reactive, plus he more often checks back w/me than he does in daylight (a good thing because he's so black you really cannot see him--we go on "perimeter patrols", ie walks around the property lines, after dark a lot in the winter, not so much summer).

not "training" per se, but he's defintely more "on" at night-and that's saying a little something, cause he's "on" 24/7.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> , it brings out a lot of questioning from the handlers that aren't totally in tune with their dogs.


 Exactly! For some reason certain handlers have a difficult time reading their dog. They just don't seem to get it. Take away the daylight so they can't cheat and the wheat is separated from the chafe. (Chafe...is that right?)

Howard


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Exactly! For some reason certain handlers have a difficult time reading their dog. They just don't seem to get it. Take away the daylight so they can't cheat and the wheat is separated from the chafe. (Chafe...is that right?)
> 
> Howard


Chaff. 

Of course, chaff can chafe if you have some in your pants.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I have this funny image of Bob wrestling a coyote...quietly though so as not to give away his location:wink: 

We do some night training of course, I agree the dogs don't seem to notice that someone turned out the lights....the humans on the other hand seem to have a much more difficult time! Tripping, getting turned around, hoping that that thing crashing back towards you through the bush is actually your dog 

Love it! Many SAR callouts start at night. Since this is actually under PPD section I would imagine same goes for that work and PSD as well.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I have this funny image of Bob wrestling a coyote...quietly though so as not to give away his location:wink:
> 
> We do some night training of course, I agree the dogs don't seem to notice that someone turned out the lights....the humans on the other hand seem to have a much more difficult time! Tripping, getting turned around, hoping that that thing crashing back towards you through the bush is actually your dog
> 
> Love it! Many SAR callouts start at night. Since this is actually under PPD section I would imagine same goes for that work and PSD as well.


No need to wrestle. As soon as it realized I wasn't food, it was outa there. 
I learned my quiet skills playing hide and seek in the ash pits as a kid. Watching a rat crawl across your legs and staying quiet was easier then getting caught first.
Critters, snakes, bugs, spiders, varmits. I always liked them all.
Now, white, hairy catterpillars give me the creeps. Some of those things pack a wallop! Rather be snake bit.  :lol:


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

I've done a little bit of night training. It's fun for the dog and not so fun for the decoy. I think it's important to expose your dog to changes in location, environment, and time of day. It helps the dog adapt and become comfortable with any situation. I like to do obedience work the same way. Any dog can excel when he's trained at the same place at the same time of day all the time.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Dan Long said:


> I've done a little bit of night training. It's fun for the dog and not so fun for the decoy. I think it's important to expose your dog to changes in location, environment, and time of day. It helps the dog adapt and become comfortable with any situation. I like to do obedience work the same way. Any dog can excel when he's trained at the same place at the same time of day all the time.


I have heard a story that Dan does LATE night BBQs and leaves them unattended, except for K9 Gunnar on patrol. The meat probe is Gunnar's teeth on the backside of the would be chicken haulers!


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

And the other deterrant is I leave bait chicken that is cooked rare. The would be thieves rarely return when they think I can't cook.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I hate it when the poor chicken is naked and dancing over the hot coals.. cluck, cluck, cluck...:mrgreen:


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been to a few trials and watched lots of trainers do "night training": just send that dog for a long bite and watch their eyes close as they wince hoping the dog doesn't get hurt or screw something up! :???: 8-[ 

BTW, the dogs were just fine..it was only the trainers doing the "night portion"! :mrgreen: :razz:


----------

